# meds for mice



## dangermouse (Oct 4, 2008)

I wonder if its worth satarting a thread of meds that others have tried and think works for sick mice... and state the ailments they can be used for as there seem to be quite a few sick mice around at the moment and people wanting advice? you know one like the thread about foods mice like? what do you all think? of course this would NOT be suggesting people not to go and see a vet, just might be helpfull for times when vets are closed etc.or for minor illness.


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

i think this an excellent idea, i kno it would really help me  can people include things theyve tried off theyre own back as well as vet stuff x


----------

